# New FB update



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello all, I have been away from FB for awhile and I thought I should tell you why. I have had two Pa's that I was caught in, but that doesn't include the times I came home at 4am, or my exgf who sent my wife FB messages saying we were having an affair...wink wink. I just can't help it, I'm not a cheater, I'm just social. Please don't think that the 20+ pictures I sent to a co-worker in the Philippines should be an issue or the many women I talked to on here. It was V.******'s fault she talked to me about BJ's and sex....not mine, and it really shouldn't matter she is my nephews wife. Not my fault my cell phone is posted on FB and women would text and call me at home. My wife was fine when I left her at home 48 hours after her surgery, our 11 year old son was there if she needed anything. She is just needy when she complains about me not being around, so what if her boss sexually harassed her and she left her job and had emotional issues...I had to go help my sil with her homework, and I was almost promoted on my video game. You may hear I have anger issues, but not really. I only pushed her with my foot while she was tying her shoe, I didn't think she would fall over, and I certainly didn't think she would smack her head into the dash when her purse dropped on the floor and she bent to pick it up and I slammed on the breaks. You can ignore tossing her around a room and ripping the arm off her robe, the incident when I ripped the bannister out of the wall when she was using it pregnant with twins isn't so bad because she never fell. Now she complains all the time about how I failed her and hurt her...she's crazy, it's not my fault she is hurting, only she is responsible for her pain, it's her choice. So when you hear all these tales, just remember it's not my fault.

Just a little rant/vent. My exh told me today that it's not his fault I'm hurting, that it is my choice to hurt. I felt like posting something along these lines on his FB account and tell him, It's not my fault he's po'd that all his friends know hes an a$$...it's his choice to feel that way....

I feel better already...ty for reading.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

If it makes you feel better to rant, then do it! 

I often wish I could tell my WH "It's not my fault you're mad that everyone knows you're an as*****. You're choosing to feel bad. I know, I'm such a bad wife, I really should have hid your indiscretions from everyone better and not fallen apart when I found out all the stuff you did to me; you're so right." lol.

Hearing how it sounds to concede to his perspective (as you wrote it in the rant) makes it easier to recognize how wrong his actions were.

Hang in there. You're not alone.


----------

